# Swissvax Onyx, Any Good?



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tried searching for a review on Swissvax Onyx, is it any good??

I'd be looking to use it after Limeprime and Blackfire Wet Diamond, and topped off with FK 425.

Is it worth the extra money over my current favourite Meg 16? is Onyx as easy to apply?

Any comments/advice greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very easy to use both on and off. Looks wise up there the higher end Swissvax range, will definitely add some looks to the finish only problem it is not very durable won't come close to the 16 for durability.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Rich said:


> Very easy to use both on and off. Looks wise up there the higher end Swissvax range, will definitely add some looks to the finish only problem it is not very durable won't come close to the 16 for durability.


Thanks for the response, not too worried about durability, as hopefully summer will be here soon


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i just bought a tub of onyx off bluepeter, not tried it yet but it smells lovely and reminds me rboe. only not as strong an orange smell.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> i just bought a tub of onyx off bluepeter, not tried it yet but it smells lovely and reminds me rboe. only not as strong an orange smell.


Let me know how it goes:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

toddy2 said:


> Let me know how it goes:thumb:


will do mate lettering my van later today so will be getting waxed in morning.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

As mentioned above, it smells nice, is easy to apply & remove, and leaves a good finish.

I can't comment on durability either as I've only had mine a few weeks.


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Really like this wax, nice and easy to apply and remove, giving great results, I re-apply every 3 months using the cleaner fluid every 6 months


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice smelling, easy to use wax that is very oily and for this perhaps adds just a touch of wettness to a well prepped finish but then whether or not you'd really notice the difference in looks between it and others is up for debate. It is not durable in my experience, and in the same price bracket is Zymol Carbon which offers tighter beading and faster sheeting and better durability and as such would be my personal choice despite the Onyx being the nicer smelling. Personal preference.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blimey Onyx must smell pretty amazing as Zymol Carbon is my all time fave smelling product. All in the er...nose of the beholder though of course


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I applied 2 coats of Blackfire Wet Diamond and applied Blackfire Deep Gloss Spray Sealant between coats :thumb: 
May not need to apply wax over Blackfire Wet Diamond because the look is great . Like other sealant Blackfire sealant "little" tends to amplify minor swirls ,but if im looking to apply wax over blackfire sealant i will chose Victoria Chaos:thumb:

bonnet after wash sheeting water very good 
1x coat of Blackfire Wet Diamond


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Nice smelling, easy to use wax that is very oily and for this perhaps adds just a touch of wettness to a well prepped finish but then whether or not you'd really notice the difference in looks between it and others is up for debate. It is not durable in my experience, and in the same price bracket is Zymol Carbon which offers tighter beading and faster sheeting and better durability and as such would be my personal choice despite the Onyx being the nicer smelling. Personal preference.


Thanks Dave hadn't even considered Zymol:thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I applied 2 coats of Blackfire Wet Diamond and applied Blackfire Deep Gloss Spray Sealant between coats :thumb:
> May not need to apply wax over Blackfire Wet Diamond because the look is great . Like other sealant Blackfire sealant "little" tends to amplify minor swirls ,but if im looking to apply wax over blackfire sealant i will chose Victoria Chaos:thumb:
> 
> bonnet after wash sheeting water very good
> 1x coat of Blackfire Wet Diamond


Thanks for that didn't know it amplified swirls, Vic Chasos looks lovely.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Onyx is a great wax, and probably my favourite near to £50, bettered only by Zymol Glasur at £96, and possibly Saphir.

It's a joy to use, leaves a typical Swissvax finish and isn't too bad durability wise. Lasts 4 weeks easily.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

onyx a breeze to apply and sadly a breeze to come off smells nice but thats it imo. stick with your megs or if you fancy a change colly 476:thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

chillly said:


> onyx a breeze to apply and sadly a breeze to come off smells nice but thats it imo. stick with your megs or if you fancy a change colly 476:thumb:


Thanks Chilly, does it really not last that long?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Toddy2 if you want a wax to last which is as good as any ive used its 476s imo. but if you really want to know how long onyx lasts ask swissvax in there section but i dont think you will get a straight answer, from them anyway. does it smell nice yes. does it last very long no imo. Some say it depends what shampoo you use and how strong the mix is depends how long a wax lasts. Then you here is it parked near the sea or near a factory or how many times you wash or what mitt you use or how hot the water is or how hard you rub does not tell us anything imo. but if you use 476s you need not worry so much as it out lasts all others imo, but you dont get the nice smell 

What would be the perfect wax for me would be collinite 476s which smells of nice fruits :thumb::thumb: all day long :thumb: 

Still  about wax then try some colly 476 for around £12 it wont break the bank :thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

chillly said:


> Toddy2 if you want a wax to last which is as good as any ive used its 476s imo. but if you really want to know how long onyx lasts ask swissvax in there section but i dont think you will get a straight answer, from them anyway. does it smell nice yes. does it last very long no imo. Some say it depends what shampoo you use and how strong the mix is depends how long a wax lasts. Then you here is it parked near the sea or near a factory or how many times you wash or what mitt you use or how hot the water is or how hard you rub does not tell us anything imo. but if you use 476s you need not worry so much as it out lasts all others imo, but you dont get the nice smell
> 
> What would be the perfect wax for me would be collinite 476s which smells of nice fruits :thumb::thumb: all day long :thumb:
> 
> Still  about wax then try some colly 476 for around £12 it wont break the bank :thumb:


Cheers Chilly thanks for the response, I was considering getting a collie, I'll probably go for the 915, I'll probably get both Collie and Onxy anyway


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

toddy2 said:


> Cheers Chilly thanks for the response, I was considering getting a collie, I'll probably go for the 915, I'll probably get both Collie and Onxy anyway


i have a few waxes in my collection, the onyx i tried this morning and its so easy could be used on monthly top ups.ideal for people like us who get enjoyment from waxing etc.

i also have 915 which i love. very strong solvent smell but very nice wax and highly durable.

i have got rboe too which is a great wax tricky to work with but the smell and looks are fantastic (very similar smell to sv onyx)


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> i have a few waxes in my collection, the onyx i tried this morning and its so easy could be used on monthly top ups.ideal for people like us who get enjoyment from waxing etc.
> 
> i also have 915 which i love. very strong solvent smell but very nice wax and highly durable.
> 
> i have got rboe too which is a great wax tricky to work with but the smell and looks are fantastic (very similar smell to sv onyx)


Thanks, so in terms of looks how do Onyx and 915 compare?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

the onyx looks slightly wetter than 915, but 915 gives a warmer look imo


----------

